# loooking for a particular trial lead



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Recently my station wagon was stolen. I guess I was lucky, the gas guzzler was recovered with very little damage, but all my dog equipment was in my dog crate in the back, and it was gone. So, I'm in the process of putting together an itemized list, including what it would cost to replace the items now, for my insurance company. 

I had a trial lead that was made by a guy in Southern California back in the early 90s. It was a soft as butter, extremely pliable, thin black leather waist lead with a brass clip and brass ring in the handle. It had no stiching or tacks, the guy made them from one piece of leather and had a technique where he braided in the handle and the clip, but the rest of the lead was flat not braided. I don't remember the name of the guy who made them (he would sell them from his truck at trials). I can't find one exactly like it on the internet. Does anyone know who this person is, if he is still making and selling leads, and how to get in touch with him? Barring that, does anyone know where I can buy a similarly crafted lead on the internet?


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Full Grip Gear Susuan, the gut lives in Loomis and we all buy from him. That's who made my harness. His name is Bill.

http://www.fullgripgear.com/leatherleads.html


----------



## Russ Spencer (Jun 2, 2008)

Can't help you locating your guy, but you should be able to find the lead you're looking for through a search of the Pedigree Database. The lead is finished at the ends with a "Trick" or "Magic" braid. The leather was most likely chrome-tanned, to produce that suppleness. Unfortunately, chrome-tanned leather involves using chromium sulphate, which is considered a hazardous material and carcinogen. I would recommend a lead of the same type made from English Bridle Leather. The cost of replacing your lead with one of veg-tanned cowhide would be in the neighborhood of $20-$30. A comparable lead using (imported) English Bridle Leather would double that cost.

If you're interested in an EBL, pm me. I don't work with chrome-tanned cowhide. Veg-tanned is a bit stiffer, but breaks in quite nicely.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I think that's the guy, Michelle!!!!! It's funny, and illogical, but I was more upset about this one item being stolen than all the expensive stuff that was taken. I am very greatful to you.\\/ 

Russ, I appreciate your information and thank you for offering to help.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: I think that's the guy, Michelle!!!!! It's funny, and illogical, but I was more upset about this one item being stolen than all the expensive stuff that was taken. I am very greatful to you.









Not so unusual, as I was robbed while on a trip to San Diego in the early 90's. I lost a leash that I had used for years on many really really good dogs. There is something about that. I was more upset about losing that then I was the vids I had of some of my dogs. I have yet to buy a leash since then that I really care too much about, and I tend to lose them, unlike before, when I didn't lose them.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Glad I could help Sue. When I heard your description, it was clear as day. I see those leashes everytime I train, butter soft, thin, with the braid. He can make em any way you like, handle, no handle, full braid or just like your old one, so if you have a idea for something new to add or subtract, just let Bill know and he can do it.

I just noticed my typo's from hell on my first post. Wow, see what allot of hot wheather and a long day running cows will do to ya. My poor dogs are flat in their kennels right now. All I could think about was all that rain they have in Florida, shit it is like a dust bowl here. I think I was heat drunk when I wrote that post. LOL A/C is the bomb right now. I think my cold shower revived me. Now off for some grub.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

um of even more interest than my leash..... Why in the world are you running cows around?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The husband of the Presa breeder at club makes those leashes. I've got a couple of them. Love em! I could ask about them if you'd like. 
Here's a pic of one. http://www.rwdc.org/images/Feb06Thunder2.jpg


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Bob: No picture of a leash on that link!


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> um of even more interest than my leash..... Why in the world are you running cows around?


Sue, was up at the ranch and suppossed to be helping the boyfriend clean up and level out some ground with the backhoe. I thought it much more fun to walk the fencelines and check on the cattle. The dogs and I had a ball surveying the property and check on those calves. Baby Moo Moo's are soooo cute! We also rustled up more quail than I have ever seen in one place. Chased a jackrabbit or 2 and a ground squirel kept evaiding nicely, his little barks were driving my dogs nuts after they couldn't find where he was hiding.

All and all it was a nice time, would have been nicer had it not been as hot as the depths of hell. The dogs got to lay in the water and mud to cool off, all I got was a jug of water back at the truck.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Michelle it still sounds like it was fun even though it was miserably hot.

Jeff: I don't know what bothers me more, the fact that something I am sentimental about was stolen or the fact that I am sentimental over a leash! At least I can now replace it with one exactly like it and made by the same person. Except this time, no brass ring in the handle.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Bob: No picture of a leash on that link!


It's around my shoulder in trial position. The snap is hooked to the ring on the leash handle ove my right coat pocket. Braded on both ends with a rivet to hold it even better.
Put yer glasses on!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh I see, wow - if it had been a snake it would have bit me!


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Sue it was great fun. Wish my dogs could get that much work everyday. Can't wait to move up there but you know how building a house from scratch goes. There is a well on the property but we need a new one for the size house we wish to build and the location is up at the top of the property, to best enjoy the view of the valley.

I'm glad you will be getting a better leash that the one that was stolen. It seems there is always something we would tweak just slightly, shorter, longer, thinner, no handle or in your case, no brass ring...lol. I was just 2 minutes from Bill's place yesterday picking up a car in Loomis. I really need to get ahold of him and order a few leashes myself. Knowing me, it will be at the next trial I see him at.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Yep, as you know we are building from scratch ourselves in Washington. We got our well in, pump in, grating for pond & carriage house site, septic. Electric company was out Friday and they are putting that in.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah well....we don't even have plans drawn up yet. LOL Maybe less time on the dog boards and more time looking at house plans? Not like we have the $ to start yet anyway. Friggin' Union hasn't called with a good job in 2 years now. I'm looking into going to college at night next semester and taking an EMT class and then working nights when I am done, that's on top of working all day at home. Gotta love this economy!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

We aren't building the main house until Peter can retire and move up permanently, which won't be for at least another 2 to 3 years yet. Depending on our finances we are first building either a pole barn garage w/apt upstairs or carriage house (nicer, but of course more costly). Once that's done, I intend to move up permanently and then Peter will fly up once a month. He flies up once a month now, into Seatac, then a puddle jumper to Port Townsend and is there for 5 to 6 days. I don't anticipate being able to move up permantely myself for another year or two myself.

We are very lucky because some very good friends of ours have the property next door. We stay in their detached guesthouse when we are there. The wife & kids live there year-round and the husband flies up Thurs - Monday almost every week.

In fact Peter is up there now and the wife is trying to convince Peter to a little house in town so I can live there now! It won't happen but I can dream, can't I??!!!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

My leashes came in the mail today from fullgripgear (http://www.fullgripgear.com/leatherleads.html) Michelle, they are exactly like my old one, only no ring in the end (as I requested). I was so pleased with their service and help, I also ordered my special order e-collar from them and I got one of the twisted wooden whips too.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> I got one of the twisted wooden whips too.


I suggest using it on Peter! LOL:-\"


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> I suggest using it on Peter! LOL:-\"


hahahhha!!!!!


----------



## Sara Findley (Feb 27, 2008)

I bought my aggitation harness from full grip gear at the regionals and I loooove that harness! He does great work! =D>


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> hahahhha!!!!!


No...really Sue, I wasn't joking! :twisted: I want to hear it from my house.


----------

